# Quelle Apple Watch choisir ?



## Nathan008 (8 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques jours, je me tâte à acheter une Apple Watch pour devenir "100% Apple compatible". Déjà, dans un premier temps, j'aimerais vos retours d'expérience : à quoi l'Apple Watch vous sert au quotidien ? Est-ce que cela en vaut la chandelle ? Est-ce que ça peut réellement changer une vie ?

J'avais pensé à ces différentes utilisations : utilisation du chronomètre (pour courir), lecture des notifications et des SMS, mettre des alarmes, utiliser Apple Pay, regarder la météo, manier l'application Apple Music sans sortir mon iPhone... J'ai déjà les AirPods Pro, je pense que le trio iPhone - Apple Watch - AirPods Pro pourrait être sympa non ?

Pour cette utilisation, vaut-il mieux partir sur une Apple Watch 3 ou SE ?

Bonne soirée ;-)


----------



## fousfous (8 Décembre 2020)

Pour ton utilisation l'Apple watch devrait être parfaite!
j'en ai une utilisation similaire et ça fonctionne très bien, et sans hésitation prend au minimum la SE.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

Un version 4 mini ou un SE


----------



## Nathan008 (8 Décembre 2020)

À vrai dire j'ai déjà eu une montre connectée : la dernière Fossil il y a moins d'un an. Je l'ai mise deux, trois semaines puis elle est restée le reste du temps dans le placard avant que je la revende... Surement car je n'aimais pas Androïd !

Donc la SE au minimum d'après-vous. Et dernière question : les rumeurs concernant un nouveau design pour les AW sont vraies ? Est-ce que ce serait pas mieux d'attendre du coup ?

(et merci pour vos réponses!)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

Attendre ?


----------



## Nathan008 (8 Décembre 2020)

La nouvelle qui arrive avec le nouveau design ? J'ai lu ça dans un article... Je sais pas si c'est véridique ou non


----------



## fousfous (9 Décembre 2020)

Nathan008 a dit:


> La nouvelle qui arrive avec le nouveau design ? J'ai lu ça dans un article... Je sais pas si c'est véridique ou non


Oui il est très possible que la nouvelle ai un nouveau design (par contre personnellement je pense que ce sera dans la ligné du passage de la série 3 à la série 4), mais on est juste 2-3 mois après la sortie des dernières watch. Donc la c'est quand même loin, c'est plus une question qu'on se pose en été avant le lancement de nouveaux modèles.


----------



## Nathan008 (9 Décembre 2020)

D'accord merci. Je vais regarder différentes vidéos sur Internet concernant la SE, je suis allé la voir chez Boulanger aujourd'hui et j'avoue qu'au niveau du design, elle me plait. J'espère qu'elle simplifiera vraiment ma vie (plus besoin de sortir le téléphone pour changer de musique, pour voir mon EDT...), dans le pire des cas je pense que ça se revendra bien sur LeBonCoin !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Vous ne serrez pas déçu


----------



## Nathan008 (9 Décembre 2020)

J'en doute pas! Je pourrai peut-être même faire un retour d'expérience dans quelques semaines ici


----------



## Nathan008 (11 Décembre 2020)

Je reviens vers vous pour une dernière question : j'ai le choix, pour le même prix (300 euros), entre l'Apple Watch SE et l'Apple Watch Série 5 en 44mm. Laquelle prendriez-vous à ma place ? 

Merci!


----------



## fousfous (11 Décembre 2020)

Série 5, clairement.
La SE tu n'as que des fonctions en moins.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Série 5, clairement.
> La SE tu n'as que des fonctions en moins.


+1


----------



## Nathan008 (15 Décembre 2020)

C'était une Série 5 d'occasion en parfait état, malheureusement le temps que je réagisse elle avait déjà été vendue... Pas grave, je viens d'acquérir aujourd'hui l'Apple Watch SE en 44mm avec un cadran en argent et un bracelet sport bleu. Un retour sur celle-ci vous intéresserait ?


----------



## chris! (22 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour. 
Oui ce serait intéressant que tu nous donnes ton avis sur la SE.


----------



## Nathan008 (22 Décembre 2020)

J'ai reçu cette montre il y a une semaine et même si j'étais tout de même un peu sceptique au tout début quant à son utilité, je dois avouer que seulement quelques jours après, *je pourrais déjà plus m'en passer.*

Tout d'abord, il est à noter que j'avais déjà eu dans le passé une montre connectée (https://www.fossil.com/fr-fr/produc...n-the-carlyle-hr-en-cuir-marron-/FTW4026.html) mais que je l'avais revendue deux semaines plus tard car j'avais été très déçu du produit : comptabilité médiocre avec mon One Plus 7 Pro, ralentissements fréquents, manque de fonctionnalités... Le monde des montres connectées est donc un monde que je connais un peu.

Suite à cette déception du côté d'Android, j'étais très hésitant à l'idée d'acheter cette Apple Watch SE. Finalement, au bout de quelques jours, après avoir demandé des conseils aux personnes du forum et *surtout* après avoir lu ce sujet, j'ai commandé une AW SE 44mm en aluminium argent sur le site d'Apple.

Le jumelage avec mon iPhone a été très simple et assez rapide : *tout est très intuitif, tout est bien expliqué.* Pour la petite anecdote, j'ai déjà quelques montres à la maison que je ne veux plus mettre tout simplement car j'ai du mal à les supporter à mon poignet. J'avais donc aussi peur de ce côté là avec l'AW mais il s'avère qu'elle est tellement légère que je ne la sens même pas, et ça, c'est un véritable plaisir au quotidien. Elle est à mon poignet 22 heures/24 et c'est un pur bonheur. J'ai déjà eu quelques remarques comme quoi la montre était « classe » et qu'elle paraissait de très bonne qualité : aucun doute là-dessus, *on est vraiment sur un produit aux finitions parfaites.* L'écran est magnifique et la luminosité est très bonne, même au minimum. Le seul bémol c'est que je sens qu'elle reste fragile et j'ai réellement la sensation que *le moindre petit coup pourrait lui être fatal. *

Concernant mon utilisation, elle est assez complète. J'utilise vraiment mon Apple Watch comme un complément (et parfois même un substitut, même si je n'ai pas la version cellulaire) à mon iPhone.

J’utilise ma montre pour tout et n’importe quoi et le plus surprenant, c’est que* je redécouvre Siri que je snobe depuis sa sortie avec l’iPhone 4S. *Via ma montre, je change les musiques (j’ai un abonnement Apple Music), je mets des réveils (tellement plus agréable d’être réveillé via des vibrations au poignet que via une sonnerie agressive…), je mets des minuteurs (notamment pour me laver les dents, comme ça je respecte réellement les 3 minutes), je l’utilise pour mon suivi sportif (et de ce côté là, c’est bluffant !), j’envoie des SMS, je réponds sur Messenger, j’effectue un suivi de ma fréquence cardiaque (je pensais que c’était qu’un gadget, mais pas tant que ça…), je l’utilise comme GPS en ville (l’application Plans est également complète sur la Watch, et ça me permet d’éviter de sortir mon téléphone de ma poche en ville dans des endroits qui craignent un peu), je suis la météo directement dessus et surtout, j’utilise Apple Pay et c’est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment très pratique. *La liste est non exhaustive tellement il y a de fonctionnalités sur cette montre et une semaine après, j’en découvre encore.*

Néanmoins, *tout n’est pas parfait et elle comporte tout de même quelques défauts :* le premier, c’est l’application « Sommeil » qui est très perfectible et pas du tout précise. Dommage, surtout qu’Apple fait de son suivi du sommeil un argument de vente certain. À voir avec l’application « AutoSleep » présente sur le Store qui parait plus complète… Le deuxième (et là je me trompe peut-être), c’est qu’on ne peut pas fermer toutes les applications en un clic : il faut les fermer, une par une… Le dernier, c’est le fait que l’écran ne soit pas constamment allumé. Je sais, il faut bien enlever des fonctionnalités pour avoir une montre « low-cost Made In Apple » mais celle-ci me manque vraiment au quotidien, moi qui utilise ma montre de manière régulière et pas que pour regarder l’heure. 

En bref, *cette montre est quasi parfaite pour ceux qui veulent se lancer dans l’univers de l’Apple Watch à moindre coût.* Oui, elle est vraiment utile au quotidien et non, ce n’est pas un gadget. Comme d’habitude chez Apple, la qualité des matériaux est très bonne, l’ergonomie également. Outre les quelques points négatifs que j’ai pu citer ci-dessus, je n’ai vraiment rien à redire sur celle-ci. Le point le plus important selon moi est qu'il ne faut pas l'acheter en pensant que tout se fera instinctivement : *la manier vous demandera au début de la patience,* il faudra surement regarder des vidéos YouTube pour apprendre à l'utiliser et j'en passe. Cependant, une fois cette étape franchie, ce sera un vrai bonheur au quotidien et comme moi, vous pourrez surement plus vous en passer. 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez-pas !


----------



## fousfous (22 Décembre 2020)

Nathan008 a dit:


> Le deuxième (et là je me trompe peut-être), c’est qu’on ne peut pas fermer toutes les applications en un clic : il faut les fermer, une par une…


Comment ça? Un appuis sur le couronne digitale ou couvrir les watch permet de fermer les apps.


----------



## Nathan008 (22 Décembre 2020)

Je parle de les fermer définitivement, quand elles sont en arrière-plan


----------



## fousfous (23 Décembre 2020)

Bah ça ne sert à rien en fait, comme sur iOS. Les apps se ferment quand elles ont besoin de fermer, sinon elles restent en mémoire pour que tout soit plus rapide.
Et les apps qui sont dans le dock sont par principe toujours ouvertes.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2020)

Je conseille une protection Rhinoshield pour ton Watch Series SE si tu es assez actif. 
J’en ai une depuis que j’ai cette montre et sans trop dénaturer la beauté de l’objet, la protection est très efficace.


----------



## Nathan008 (27 Décembre 2020)

@Bruno de Malaisie merci du conseil, j'allais justement poser la question sur ce sujet !

Bien que je fais attention à mes affaires (et surtout à mes affaires qui valent ce prix...), je sais par expérience qu'il suffit d'un rien pour rayer un verre de montre. Néanmoins, j'avais peur que cette coque dénature la beauté de la montre qui est juste magnifique. Merci pour ce conseil, tu as donc répondu à mon interrogation. Je m'en vais de ce pas en commander une sur le site !


----------



## JChris64 (16 Août 2021)

bonsoir,

j'envisage peut être de m'acheter une Apple Watch. Celle-ci aura pour fonction principale (hormis de donner l'heure ), de me servir pour mes sessions de surf.
mon budget n'étant pas extensible, je n'ai que 2 choix possibles: série 3 ou série 4.
concernant la taille, je pense prendre 40mm minimum (j'ai peur que 38 soit petit , bien que mon poignet soit fin...18cm)
donc, ce sera probablement une série 3 en 42mm ou une série 4 en 40mm (44 risque de faire trop gros pour le coup)
je risque de la prendre d'occasion.
par rapport à une iPhone, est il "risqué" d'acheter sans garantie ni facture?
je me pose la question... 
une série 3 pourra t-elle bien fonctionner encore 2 ou 3 ans? 
quelle est la meilleure option selon vous?
sachant que mon budget est de 250 € et que j'aimerais prendre un bracelet silicone style loop (marque tierce) qui vaut 19€ Max.
merci d'avance


----------



## fousfous (16 Août 2021)

Clairement pour moi la série 3 est en fin de fin de vie et il vaut mieux s'orienter vers une série 4.
En ce qui concerne la taille, la 44 mm est physiquement presque la même que la 42 mm. C'est juste que les bords de l'écran sont plus fins.


----------



## JChris64 (17 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Clairement pour moi la série 3 est en fin de fin de vie et il vaut mieux s'orienter vers une série 4.
> En ce qui concerne la taille, la 44 mm est physiquement presque la même que la 42 mm. C'est juste que les bords de l'écran sont plus fins.


merci à toi!
une autre question, afin de ne pas recréer un post pour rien, 
ayant un chargeur magsafe (pas un duo), puis-je m'en servir pour recharger l'apple watch?
je ne suis pas sur mais j'aimerais avoir confirmation
merci d'avance


----------



## fousfous (17 Août 2021)

Non, il faut le chargeur spécifique de la watch pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## JChris64 (17 Août 2021)

merci
ça confirme ce que je pensais


----------



## JChris64 (18 Août 2021)

Maintenant , je me pose des questions sur le modèle ?
4,5 ou SE?
Selon les occasions, on peut trouver ces modèles en dessous de 250€ env.
Mais, entre la 5 et la SE? La 5 a la fonction « always on » ( je crois que c’est le nom?)….c’est utile?
Disons que l’avantage de là SE, c’est qu elle est récente et donc toujours sous garantie même en occasion ( à condition d’avoir la facture bien sûr )
Déjà, pour éliminer un peu et restreindre mon choix,
Pensez vous qu une Watch sans garantie , c’est à éviter? ( un an de garantie c’est court et donc peu probable que je trouve une 5 encore sous garantie non? A moins qu elle ait été achetée dans un magasin comme Boul..ger ou la Fn…c.
Apple l’arrivée de la 7 en septembre, pensez vous qu’Apple va baisser le prix de la SE? 
ou bien va t elle rester au même prix ? (299€)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour ,

Une Apple Watch sans garantie , c'est pas trop risqué , un peu comme un iPhone il faut la voir avant 
La watch est fiable donc pas trop de risque


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2021)

La 5 serait est plus interessante que la SE, tu as plus de fonctionnalités.
Ensuite au niveau de la garantie c'est 2 ans et je ne pense pas que ça doive être le critère de choix principal.
Et oui Apple va lancer une nouvelle watch d'ici un mois, ça devrait aussi faire baisser les prix de l'occasion des anciens modèles, donc ça peut-etre interessant d'attendre. Par contre pour le prix d'Apple c'est probable que le prix baisse mais pas certains.


----------



## Tibo60 (18 Août 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Maintenant , je me pose des questions sur le modèle ?
> 4,5 ou SE?
> Selon les occasions, on peut trouver ces modèles en dessous de 250€ env.
> Mais, entre la 5 et la SE? La 5 a la fonction « always on » ( je crois que c’est le nom?)….c’est utile?
> ...


Selon moi, entre la SE et la 6, la SE fait très bien l'affaire niveau fonctionnalité. Always on, pas sûr que ça serve beaucoup dans la mesure où il suffit de lever le poignet pour lire l'heure  Et pour le reste c'est surtout sur l'axe Santé que ça se joue, avec la fonction éléctrocardiogramme absente de la SE ainsi que la mesure du taux d'oxygène dans le sang. Mais bon, il y a tout le reste ! Donc je conseille la SE. Après, pour la question de garantie, s'il t'arrive la même aventure qu'à moi (lire mon post sur le sujet) un simple aller retour dans l'eau peut te faire regretter d'avoir zappé cette étape !


----------



## JChris64 (18 Août 2021)

Tibo60 a dit:


> Selon moi, entre la SE et la 6, la SE fait très bien l'affaire niveau fonctionnalité. Always on, pas sûr que ça serve beaucoup dans la mesure où il suffit de lever le poignet pour lire l'heure  Et pour le reste c'est surtout sur l'axe Santé que ça se joue, avec la fonction éléctrocardiogramme absente de la SE ainsi que la mesure du taux d'oxygène dans le sang. Mais bon, il y a tout le reste ! Donc je conseille la SE. Après, pour la question de garantie, s'il t'arrive la même aventure qu'à moi (lire mon post sur le sujet) un simple aller retour dans l'eau peut te faire regretter d'avoir zappé cette étape !


Justement , ma montre sera dans l’eau régulièrement car je vais m’en servir pour surfer via l’application dédiée ..
Mais elle est étanche non?
Faut pas qu elle ait été réparée c’est sur ( si c’est ce à quoi tu fais allusion)


----------



## JChris64 (18 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> La 5 serait est plus interessante que la SE, tu as plus de fonctionnalités.
> Ensuite au niveau de la garantie c'est 2 ans et je ne pense pas que ça doive être le critère de choix principal.
> Et oui Apple va lancer une nouvelle watch d'ici un mois, ça devrait aussi faire baisser les prix de l'occasion des anciens modèles, donc ça peut-etre interessant d'attendre. Par contre pour le prix d'Apple c'est probable que le prix baisse mais pas certains.


Même si achetée chez Apple ? C’est 2 ans aussi?


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Même si achetée chez Apple ? C’est 2 ans aussi?


Oui en europe la garantie est de 2 ans.

En ce qui concerne la question sur l'eau, la garantie ne s'applique pas dans tout les cas si l'eau pénètre à l'intérieur de la watch. Mais pour avoir une série 4, l'eau ne lui pose pas du tout de problèmes.


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Août 2021)

j'ai une série 4 40mm cellular sur mon petit poignet de 17,5.
je trouve ça parfait.
je vais dans la piscine avec sans souci, il faut bien penser à activer la fonction adéquat avant, et bien purger l'eau apres.
c'est d'ailleurs impressionnant toute l'eau qui sort.


----------



## JChris64 (19 Août 2021)

Oui les séries 3 et ultérieures sont étanches.
J ai trouvé une SE d’occasion pour 200€.
Le vendeur m’a envoyé la facture par mail .
Elle a été achetée sur Amazon.
Je ne vois pas le numéro de série sur la facture …
Est ce normal? 
amazon ne le mentionne pas ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2021)

C’est rare les commerçant qui indiquent les numéros de série sur les factures. Donc non, ce n’est pas anormal.


----------



## JChris64 (19 Août 2021)

Merci
Donc ça se passe comment du coup en cas de souci ?
Si je suis le nouveau propriétaire, la facture ne sera pas à mon nom …
Il faut que le 1er propriétaire marque « vendu » sur la facture ? (Comme pour les voitures )


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Merci
> Donc ça se passe comment du coup en cas de souci ?
> Si je suis le nouveau propriétaire, la facture ne sera pas à mon nom …
> Il faut que le 1er propriétaire marque « vendu » sur la facture ? (Comme pour les voitures )


Je ne pense pas que cela soit utile , avis la montre et la facture c'est déjà bien 
Ma watch vient de chez Apple mais avec deux changement en garantie , le numéro de série n'est plus le mème , alors la facture !!


----------



## JChris64 (19 Août 2021)

Merci Jura
Du coup je pense que je vais la prendre car elle a à peine 3 mois et à ce prix je ne trouverai pas mieux
Idéalement j aurais aimé trouver une série 5 mais les prix sont plus élevés pour moi (300€ env) et pas sur qu’elles soient garanties …
Et entre les vendeurs qui ne répondent pas aux questions et autres….
Je me dis que quand j ai quelqu un qui semble honnête et transparent, je ne vais pas chercher ailleurs ..
Je n’ai pas besoin d’ une montre sophistiquée non plus …
La SE fera largement le taf pour ce que j’en attend .


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Excellent choix


----------



## JChris64 (19 Août 2021)

Bon je me suis peut être emballé …
J ai eu le service client Amazon et ils m’ont confirmé que le numéro de série devait figurer sur la facture 
J ai donc contacté le vendeur et l’en ai informé …
J attends la suite , mais je pense avoir bien agi car je veux éviter de me faire arnaquer…


----------



## JChris64 (19 Août 2021)

bon....suite de l'aventure...
j'ai tchaté avec un conseiller amazon et celui-ci me confirme ce que m'a dit le vendeur...
A savoir que le numéro de série n'y figure pas mais il peut l'avoir en faisant la demande auprès du revendeur
donc cette personne semble bien de bonne foi
j'ai du passer pour un parano mais en même temps, je ne suis pas crésus, et 200€ ça reste une petite somme 

maintenant le "problem" est à demi résolu car en cas de savoir, c'est le propriétaire initial qui doit s'en charger ....autrement dit....il y a peu de chance qu'il s'embête une fois la montre vendue


----------



## Tibo60 (20 Août 2021)

Hello JChris, Tu fais le bon choix avec la SE, c'est sûr ! Concernant l'eau, n'hésite pas à nous dire ici si tout se passe bien après quelques séances de surf ! La SE que j'avais était neuve (10 mois de vie, sans être allée une seule fois dans l'eau), et elle a pourtant rendu l'âme après 2 séances de chlore seulement... J'espère que celle qu'Apple vient de me renvoyer fonctionnera bien ! Je nous souhaite bonne chance à tous les deux !


----------



## JChris64 (20 Août 2021)

Ça ne me rassure pas tout ça ! Lol
Ok le chlore ça attaque peut être la montre mais je n’aurais pas une longue garantie car je vais la prendre d’occasion 
Je croise les doigts ….


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Ça ne me rassure pas tout ça ! Lol
> Ok le chlore ça attaque peut être la montre mais je n’aurais pas une longue garantie car je vais la prendre d’occasion
> Je croise les doigts ….


Ma watch vient de se prendre une semaine de chlore et elles est pas toute neuve (presque 3 ans), donc globalement c'est résistant. Et comme je l'ai déjà dit la garantie ne prend pas en charge les problèmes liés à l'eau.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ma watch vient de se prendre une semaine de chlore et elles est pas toute neuve (presque 3 ans), donc globalement c'est résistant. Et comme je l'ai déjà dit la garantie ne prend pas en charge les problèmes liés à l'eau.


La mienne vient de faire  3 semaines de mer et pas de soucis


----------



## JChris64 (21 Août 2021)

Bon j ai trouvé une SE hier, encore garantie Apple ( 1ère année) jusqu’à fin décembre 2021, état neuf , le tout pour 239€ frais de port compris donc je m’en sors bien ( en 44 mm)
De toute façon je sais qu il existe une fonction pour l’eau sur l’écran de contrôle


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Bon j ai trouvé une SE hier, encore garantie Apple ( 1ère année) jusqu’à fin décembre 2021, état neuf , le tout pour 239€ frais de port compris donc je m’en sors bien ( en 44 mm)
> De toute façon je sais qu il existe une fonction pour l’eau sur l’écran de contrôle


Bon choix


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

J'hésite à prendre une version Alu
Est elle plus fragile ?


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

La SE , je ne l’ai pas utilisée car vendue pour la série 5 ( que je vais revendre suite à l’achat de la titane ).
Apparemment, le verre tiendrait bien les chocs mais se raye facilement .
Cela n’a rien à voir avec ta série 4 acier ..
C’est pour cela que j’ai pris la titane…pour le verre en saphir .
L alu marque facilement aussi … un peu comme le dos des iPhone 7 ou 6 quand tu mets une coque …
Ça fait comme des minis points , comme si la peinture partait ..
Si t’as un bracelet milanais … c’est pire!!
J ai vu pas mal d’articles sur les marques que faisait le bracelet milanais sur les Watch .. 
donc , si t’as  le budget , je te dirais de rester sur la gamme acier qui est supérieure l’alu..


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Quand je vois la ce que je perd sur ma Watch 4 j'hésite 
j'ai payé en Mai 2019   749 € 
je vais la vendre 200  voir 250 
Je vois rarement une telle décote


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je vois la ce que je perd sur ma Watch 4 j'hésite
> j'ai payé en Mai 2019   749 €
> je vais la vendre 200  voir 250
> Je vois rarement une telle décote


oui, ca perd énormément...
on voit des séries 5 acier pour 300 voire 350€ en occasion.j'ai payé ma série 5 titanium 350€ également 
du coup, je pense la garder longtemps...sachant que je ne cherche pas une montre dernier cri, juste un montre solide et qui a des fonctionnalités sympas pour mon cas ( le réveil par vibration, j'adore!!, le paiement sans contact, sms quand je suis au boulot...)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Moi ce qui me gêne , c'est le nouveau iOS et avec j'ai du mal a utiliser mon écran


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi ce qui me gêne , c'est le nouveau iOS et avec j'ai du mal a utiliser mon écran


comment ca?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> comment ca?


Avec la Watch 4 quand je veux envoyer un sms , j'ai dans le coin a droite un endroit ou je doit valider l'endroit 
depuis la mise a jour , c'est la galère pour "envoyer" 
je dois m'y reprendre a plusieurs fois


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Tu veux dire que tu n’arrives pas bien à cliquer sur « envoyer » en haut à droite ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu n’arrives pas bien à cliquer sur « envoyer » en haut à droite ?


Oui c'est cela , j'en parle sur ce topic


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Octobre 2021)

J’ai la version alu Nike de la Seriez 5.
J’avais la version acier de la Series 2 et en cognant l’écran contre des portes d’ascenseur, j’ai eu des pets sur l’écran. Dégouté!!!
Ma version 5 est encore en parfait car elle est protégée par une protection RhinoShield.
La protection ne me choque pas et me permet de faire des pompes sans invoquer Siri
Je suis très actif et ma montre ne me quitte que très peu!
Une version acier ou titane est plus noble, mais les Watch sont des produits que l’on ne garde pas plus de 3 ans je dirais.
Dès lors, leur revente est plus difficile et frustrante compte tenu de leur tenue dans le temps.
La version alu est très correcte. Elle est parfaite avec la protection RhinoShield.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

je suis soigneux et j'ai pas un travail ou je peux l'abimer , je pense partir sur l'alu 
mais je ne sais pas encore quel modèle !


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> je suis soigneux et j'ai pas un travail ou je peux l'abimer , je pense partir sur l'alu
> mais je ne sais pas encore quel modèle !


Y a pas d’ascenseur ? Lol ( cf message au dessus)
L’inconvénient de la série 7(pour moi) c’est la couleur du boîtier ..
Si tu prends du bleu, vert ou rouge, le choix des bracelets est limité quand même …


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> je suis soigneux et j'ai pas un travail ou je peux l'abimer , je pense partir sur l'alu
> mais je ne sais pas encore quel modèle !


Prends la version Nike alors. Tu auras des écrans supplémentaires…
Et même si tu es soigneux, je ne peux que te conseiller de prendre une protection RhinoShield.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Prends la version Nike alors. Tu auras des écrans supplémentaires…
> Et même si tu es soigneux, je ne peux que te conseiller de prendre une protection RhinoShield.


C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa la Nike  
j'ai jamais mis de protection sur ma watch , je vais regarder cela
Merci


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa la Nike
> j'ai jamais mis de protection sur ma watch , je vais regarder cela
> Merci


ça peut choquer , attention!!!   
autant le verre protecteur ne se voit pas, autant la coque......faut aimer!! ça fait un gros bloc .
question de gouts.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa la Nike
> j'ai jamais mis de protection sur ma watch , je vais regarder cela
> Merci


Et le mieux, c’est que même en étant gaucher et en la portant sur mon poignet droit (avec la couronne proprement placée), je n’invoque pas Siri quand je fais des pompes…


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> ça peut choquer , attention!!!
> autant le verre protecteur ne se voit pas, autant la coque......faut aimer!! ça fait un gros bloc .
> question de gouts.


Pas tant que cela….


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Pas tant que cela….


c'est subjectif.... 
perso j'en ai une en ce moment car je vais vendre ma montre dans quelques jours  et je ne veux pas la rayer (version alu).
mais dès que je reçois la Titanium, je ne mettrai rien , c'est sur. 
et puis, ce genre de protection, sans verre trempé, n'est pas fonctionnelle à 100%. on peut toujours rayer l'écran.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> c'est subjectif....
> perso j'en ai une en ce moment car je vais vendre ma montre dans quelques jours  et je ne veux pas la rayer (version alu).
> mais dès que je reçois la Titanium, je ne mettrai rien , c'est sur.
> et puis, ce genre de protection, sans verre trempé, n'est pas fonctionnelle à 100%. on peut toujours rayer l'écran.


Tu peux toujours la rayer mais les lèvres protègent l’écran. Je suis très sportif et physique et depuis plus d’un an, rien à signaler. 
Le modèle que j’avais (version 2 acier donc écran saphir), je ne mettais pas de protection. `Et j’ai été malade quand les portes de l’ascenseur se sont refermées sur mon bras et mon Watch!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> c'est subjectif....
> perso j'en ai une en ce moment car je vais vendre ma montre dans quelques jours  et je ne veux pas la rayer (version alu).
> mais dès que je reçois la Titanium, je ne mettrai rien , c'est sur.
> et puis, ce genre de protection, sans verre trempé, n'est pas fonctionnelle à 100%. on peut toujours rayer l'écran.


L'alu à tendance à ce rayer facilement  ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'alu à tendance à ce rayer facilement  ?


L’alu est plus résistant que l’acier. 
Mon souci, c’est la solidité relative de l’écran (cf les rayures).
Comme dit précédemment, la protection protège discrètement (du moins à mon goût) sans donner à mon Watch un air de G Shock.


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'alu à tendance à ce rayer facilement  ?


Disons qu il encaisse peut être mieux les coups que l’acier mais il ne se polit pas ensuite.. donc les marques resteront .
Je n’ ai que l’alu depuis 15j donc je ne peux pas trop dire …et maintenant je mets la coque jusqu’à la vente ( ou plutôt jusqu a réception de la nouvelle)


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Tu peux toujours la rayer mais les lèvres protègent l’écran. Je suis très sportif et physique et depuis plus d’un an, rien à signaler.
> Le modèle que j’avais (version 2 acier donc écran saphir), je ne mettais pas de protection. `Et j’ai été malade quand les portes de l’ascenseur se sont refermées sur mon bras et mon Watch!


Oui, là en effet, y a rien à faire…
Mais je en suis pas sur qu avec une protection, cela aurait tenu..
Je pensais que c’était juste un choc en tapant contre les portes …


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour , le chargeur de la série 7 est il le mème que sur les autres , ou il est plus grand ?


----------



## jmaubert (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour Jura,
Je n'ai pas mesuré mais le chargeur de la 7 me semblait être en taille le même que celui de la 6...


----------



## val2004 (22 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai une série 2 qui manque un peu de réactivité, pour la synchronisation de l'app. Nick Run Club, c'est un calvaire, plus de 10 minutes pour la faire avec un iPhone 11.
De ce fait, je compte changer pour une série 7.
L'usage : au quotidien pour la marche. Pas de sport intensif.

Du coup, un AW Nike serait plus utile qu'une AW S7 ?

Telle est ma question, je n'arrive pas à me décider.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

val2004 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une série 2 qui manque un peu de réactivité, pour la synchronisation de l'app. Nick Run Club, c'est un calvaire, plus de 10 minutes pour la faire avec un iPhone 11.
> De ce fait, je compte changer pour une série 7.
> L'usage : au quotidien pour la marche. Pas de sport intensif.
> ...


La Nike est superbe mais pas dispo en version acier 
d'ou mon choix


----------



## val2004 (22 Décembre 2021)

La Nike est superbe mais pas dispo en version acier


Jura39 a dit:


> d'ou mon choix





Jura39 a dit:


> La Nike est superbe mais pas dispo en version acier
> d'ou mon choix


Bonsoir,
J’ai lu dans un message précédent la différence entre l’acier et l’alu, me concernant l’un ou l’autre fera l’affaire. 
Je me demande si l’application Nike fonctionnera mieux sur AW Nike que sur la AW7.


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2021)

Les Apple Watch Nike et Apple sont exactement identiques. La seule différence étant que la  Nike a certains logiciels sportifs directement intégrés au système.

n’ayant jamais eu de Nike je n’en sais pas plus.


----------



## val2004 (22 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Les Apple Watch Nike et Apple sont exactement identiques. La seule différence étant que la  Nike a certains logiciels sportifs directement intégrés au système.
> 
> n’ayant jamais eu de Nike je n’en sais pas plus.


Bonsoir.
C’est ce que j’ai également lu. Et ce qui me fait pencher pour une Nike c’est le fait des apps. intégrées, peut-être que la synchronisation sera plus aisée.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

La version Nike a juste des écrans différents


----------



## val2004 (22 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La version Nike a juste des écrans différents


Ok donc point de vue application Nike Run ça donnerait la même chose, la synchronisation ne se ferait pas plus vite.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Décembre 2021)

Je ne suis pas certain qu’une Watch classique aura les mêmes écrans et les mêmes programmes que la version Nike. 
j’ai une Watch Série 5 Nike. 
Il y a quelques écrans exclusifs. 
Pour la marche et la course à pieds, j’utilise l’application WorkOutDoors qui est fabuleuse. Je n’utilise que cette application qui est de fait connectée avec l’app Santé.


----------



## val2004 (22 Décembre 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain qu’une Watch classique aura les mêmes écrans et les mêmes programmes que la version Nike.
> j’ai une Watch Série 5 Nike.
> Il y a quelques écrans exclusifs.
> Pour la marche et la course à pieds, j’utilise l’application WorkOutDoors qui est fabuleuse. Je n’utilise que cette application qui est de fait connectée avec l’app Santé.


Bonsoir.
Merci pour l’information. J’utilise l’application Nike Run Club gratuite et complète (pour moi).
Concernant les cadrans cela m’importe peu.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Décembre 2021)

Prends une Watch Nike car tu auras les apps Nike d’origine (je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses les avoir avec une Watch Sport classique)
WorkOutDoors est payant mais sans abonnement et elle est totalement configurable. Tu télécharges en amont les cartes de ton parcours (marche ou course) et ensuite, tu vois où tu en es de ta sortie directement sur l’Watch.


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Décembre 2021)

j'ai une AW4 Nike, effectivement par rapport à l'AW4 "classique", il y a des écrans Nike et l'appli Nike en plus.
pour le reste c'est kif kif


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai une AW4 Nike, effectivement par rapport à l'AW4 "classique", il y a des écrans Nike et l'appli Nike en plus.
> pour le reste c'est kif kif


Il y a longtemps que je ne t’avais pas vu love_leeloo!!!
Amicalement de Malaisie


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

val2004 a dit:


> Ok donc point de vue application Nike Run ça donnerait la même chose, la synchronisation ne se ferait pas plus vite.


Désolé, je ne connais pas cette application


----------



## val2004 (23 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai une AW4 Nike, effectivement par rapport à l'AW4 "classique", il y a des écrans Nike et l'appli Nike en plus.
> pour le reste c'est kif kif


Bonjour,
L'appli Nike est déjà installée ?


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Décembre 2021)

Dans l'appli 'Watch" de l'iPhone, il y a l'appli "Nike Run Club" qui est dispo et installable sur la montre


----------



## val2004 (23 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Dans l'appli 'Watch" de l'iPhone, il y a l'appli "Nike Run Club" qui est dispo et installable sur la montre


Ok. C'est exactement comme avec la AW S2 a installer via iPhone. Du coup, je ne pense pas que le choix de la Nike soit un impératif.
Merci beaucoup pour la précision.


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Décembre 2021)

ensuite il y a les cadrans spécifiques.
l'appli Nike Run Club, je ne l'ai pas installé sur l'iPhone, elle est déjà dans l'appli Watch de l'iPhone, à part des autres applis


----------



## val2004 (23 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ensuite il y a les cadrans spécifiques.
> l'appli Nike Run Club, je ne l'ai pas installé sur l'iPhone, elle est déjà dans l'appli Watch de l'iPhone, à part des autres applis


J'ai lu pour les cadrans et les bracelets mais cela m'importe peu. 
Je vais opter pour un AW S7 car la Nike qui m'intéresse (boitier blanc) n'est pas disponible.
Merci encore pour l'aide et bonne journée.


----------



## jogary (4 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, vu les prix de la 6 bien supérieurs à la 7 (!) le prix de la SE bien moindre, j'hésite encore.
Bon, ce sera une cellular, en 44 ou 45 donc...mais laquelle ?


----------

